# 1965 cowl tag decoding



## Stevenlopez (Feb 4, 2020)

I need a little help deciding the cowl tag on my 65 GTO:
65-23737 KAN10723
213- R-R
2LGPTR 3C 5BN

Any help is much appreciated


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Stevenlopez,

1965 GTO Trim Tag

Hope this helps
Tom


----------

